# weight gain



## Crazy Cat Lady (Aug 3, 2001)

Is it normal for people with Fibro to put on a lot of weight? If so, why?


----------



## Mio (Dec 19, 1999)

Hi,yes I think thatï¿½s true...I have and I know alot of other too. It could have to do with the fact that you canï¿½t exercise in the same extent as before. I have heard that it also is a connection with growth hormon. FMS patients have less growth hormon than "healthy" people. Iï¿½m not sure if this have to do with weght gain, thats something I only heard from others.../Mio


----------



## Guest (Dec 20, 2001)

Hi, I also think it has to do with our metabolism. It can be very low and we don't need as many calories. It can be on the flip side too. With CFS/FM anorexia is also commom. The other factor could be medications. A lot of the antidepressants we use cause weight gain. DD


----------



## Crazy Cat Lady (Aug 3, 2001)

Thanks, Mio and DD. Does it affect everyone's metabolism or just some people? Can a doctor check to see if your metabolism is out of wack?I've gain 30 pounds since last June.


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2001)

Hi, On the subject of metabolism, I think we are all affected one way or another. Like all symptoms of CFS/FM they vary from person to person. I read this from Jan van Roijen on my Co-Cure list recently and she puts it in terms we can understand. "body cells are not able to break down (catabolize) & use (metabolize) nutrients from food we eat in order to make the energy producing products & new cells our body needs, but they are also not able to clear their dead cells & those same nutrients which subsequently become toxic debris." She goes on to explain this is also where our sensitivity to medication comes in. Because we are toxic, our bodies have the tolerance level of infants and we need less medication than healthy adults. On the weight side of things, it took me awhile to figure this out.








I tried "The Zone" and other types of diets, all the way to slim fast with no results!(I was walking too) Finally, I just cut what I ate WAY DOWN (I keep the frozen Weight Watchers and Lean Cuisine in the freezer for crash and low energy times for healthy eating too) and saved my beloved popcorn & chocolate for weekends only. I also am a walker and have a very short, light weight, workout for home (which was started VERY SLOWLY) It did take me a year to lose 33 pounds, but I did it.







Anyway hope this is helpful because I do understand how crazy the weight issue can make us!! DD


----------



## moldie (Sep 25, 1999)

With IBS problems/complications, weight gain is not a problem for me. My stomach has shrunk since my infection/allergy episode. I am also very small boned and probably have some genes from the thinner side of the family helping me out. If you have a problem with hypothyroidism, perhaps you could have a tendency to gain more weight, and hyperthyroidism could put you in the position of causing you to lose weight more readily.


----------



## weener (Aug 15, 2000)

I love your name. Let me guess you love cats. I own 4 kitties and 2 doggies. I have to admit that I've put on weight too. In the past year I've put on 20 pounds. I'm not sure why except that I'm not as active in the winter time and by summer I might lose 5 pounds. I'm not big on walking in the cold, so I'm thinking about buying a treadmill. I think it has to do with metabolism. Before I had fibro, I was very active. Always exercised and tried to keep my weight down. Hubby and I decided that we will try to eat healthier and exercise more next year. Well, that's my 2 cents worth.


----------



## Crazy Cat Lady (Aug 3, 2001)

Thanks everyone for your replies. It helps knowing that I'm not the only one with this problem. I like your name too, Weener. I have 7 inside cats and a colony of about 11 ferals that I care for.


----------

